# Replacing dash USB port



## Karnakite (Sep 20, 2020)

Directed here from the r/Cruze subreddit.


Replacing console USB port on 2018 LT Cruze

Title pretty much explains itself. Port went kaput and busted its plastic part off, rendering the connectors bent and useless, so I bought a replacement one. I like having a video or online guide to show me the process rather than going in blind, but every one I find seems to assume that I own an older model with the previous style of port.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You're meant to remove the console trim panel by the gas pedal, and then the metal brace with a bolt on each end to gain access to it from the back, and squeeze the retainers on it at 9 and 3oclock and push it out towards shifter. 

You CAN however just use a thin pry tool and disengage the clips at 9 and 3, and pull it out with no disassembly


----------



## Karnakite (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok, so this is my first car of my own newer than a ‘99. You mean the clips on the port itself, correct? Can I use just a standard screwdriver? And what kind of wiring port/assembly am I looking at behind it?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

It looks like this from the back side. You can reach from the back side and pinch the tabs to release the usb hub port unit.


----------



## Alanm99 (Jun 16, 2021)

Karnakite said:


> Directed here from the r/Cruze subreddit.
> 
> 
> Replacing console USB port on 2018 LT Cruze
> ...





Ma v e n said:


> You're meant to remove the console trim panel by the gas pedal, and then the metal brace with a bolt on each end to gain access to it from the back, and squeeze the retainers on it at 9 and 3oclock and push it out towards shifter.
> 
> You CAN however just use a thin pry tool and disengage the clips at 9 and 3, and pull it out with no disassembly


Would have happened to have a video of the replacement. I would like to watch it before I try it. I don’t wanna break something have a the trim loss n rattling around


----------

